# Fantasy Zodiac Art



## Simonsez9

Hello Dear Friends, 

First of all my heartiest appreciation for maintaining this good site. 

I am very much gald to join u people. 
i desperatley need help from u guys as ur much professional then me as i am a novice in this field right now. 
I am lookin for fantasy zodiac or horoscope wallpapers 
i have found some of them via google and altavista but i didnt find the one which i am lookin for, i have also seen work of artist like 
Luis Royo 
Julie Bell 
Boris Villago 
Frank 
Simon Bisley 
and others to but i didnt find my required fantasy zodiac art(wall papers), 
A couple of years back i have seen those wall papers on webshots but i they r remove now from tht site. 
i describe the images to you people might tht would help u to understand, i have seen those art work in the form of poster and wall paper, but i didnt know who is the artist. 

All of them r related with 12 zodiac signs 

1-Gemini (2 blond women wearing mov color dress facing their back to wards each other) 

2-Sagittarius (A women in warrior dress and a Archer in her Hand) 

3-Aquarious (A women in Light Blue Cloack dress holding a oak color flask on her backand her head is also covered) 

4-Aries (A women and a priest, priest is wearing an halmet of curved ram Horns and have skull stick in his hand) 

5-Taurus (A muscular Bull,his body is shown till the abs muscles and rest is covered in ornage or red flames)

6-Capricorn ( A golden hair guy wearing clothes like greeks in sitting postion , and his hand is around his chin as he was thinkin or somthing like tht, with a women on her behind)    

Note: according to my vague memory i think tht, all the 12 signs consist of women 

if u have seen those images which i mention or any thing particular like tht on web pls do tell me. 

I have been searching for them for the last past 7 months and didnt get any clue yet, i know it is bit a hard but once again its my heratiest request to all of you pls pls pls do help me out would be really great full to all.  

Anxiously wait for ur reply 

Best Regards 
Simonsez


----------



## Simonsez9

hi friends,
one more thing i would like add for my post  i.e. i am sure tht those fantasy art r made during the period of late 70's to early 80's
i hope tht it might give a little help to you people in resolving the matter
Best Regards
Simonsez


----------



## Simonsez9

hi buddies 
Happy New year to all 
now pls let me know chk out the attachments i have found it in a book shop but there is no clue who is the artist for them do please chk it out and tell i any one who made those really appreciate it its been 4 yrs now and i am still searching but no clue yet pls help out appreciate tht


----------



## BookStop

Nope, no clue.


----------



## Simonsez9

bumpsssssssssssssssssss folksssssssssssss


----------



## Simonsez9

any updates folks still dosent loose the hope


----------



## Simonsez9

howdy folks any update about the above mentioned art thanks.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Have you tried looking on Deviantart?

I doubt anyone’s had a look at this thread for years - the last post was 2013.

I find google search tools can really help when trying to find obscure half-remembered images. (Size, colour, date, etc)

good luck


----------

